# Hearthstone



## Kylara (Sep 16, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this - I have applied for the beta (fingers crossed I get invited when the EU beta opens) and I will definitely be buying it when it comes out - looks great and I love strategy card style games like this...what do you guys think? Anyone else either in the beta at the moment or hoping to be invited?


----------



## Colbey Frost (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been waiting for a key for months. Some people have been given multiple keys and others none. Does anyone have any spare I can use? You don't have to pay for the game, Kylara, it will be free.

Did you end up getting an invite, or stuck like me, just hoping you can play, haha? I've watched some stuff on twitch.tv, now there's a strange site (addictive too). It caught me off guard.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 9, 2013)

Kylara said:


> I am really looking forward to this - I have applied for the beta (fingers crossed I get invited when the EU beta opens) and I will definitely be buying it when it comes out - looks great and I love strategy card style games like this...what do you guys think? Anyone else either in the beta at the moment or hoping to be invited?



Hi Kylara. Like Christian says, it's actually going to be a Free to Play game when it is officially released. It'll probably make most of it's money through the Arena mode - which in Beta is currently costing either $1.99 or 150 in-game gold to play and is a random draft set of cards/heroes up against another RL opponent with the same restrictions. So basically pvp but without constructed decks so players can't buy/craft their way to victory.

That said, players will probably also be able to spend real money on Legendary cards so that they can stomp over the F2P crowd in non-Arena play.



Christian Nash said:


> I've been waiting for a key for months. Some people have been given multiple keys and others none. Does anyone have any spare I can use? You don't have to pay for the game, Kylara, it will be free.
> 
> Did you end up getting an invite, or stuck like me, just hoping you can play, haha? I've watched some stuff on twitch.tv, now there's a strange site (addictive too). It caught me off guard.



I don't think it's open to European players yet, Christian. The players/videos I've seen have been US ones.

I've not actually had a chance to play it myself yet as I'm in the UK too although I have watched a scary amount of Youtube videos, twitch channels and even the tournament Blizzard hosted at this year's Blizzcon, so I'd like to think I'm pretty familiar with the game, especially in the Arena mode setting. 

It looks fab and even with Legendary cards in your deck you're not guaranteed a win. It seems fairly well balanced though some classes/cards are definitely a little OP for their cost at the moment. This being a Blizzard game though, nerfbats have already been swung and I'm sure they'll keep an eye on the game balance when it goes live. 

If you're really interested, it's worth checking out the Hearthstone panel chat from Blizzcon. It'll be on Youtube somewhere (I can probably post a link if you really want me to) as they outlined some ideas for where they want the game to go and evolve such as cross-platform play; e.g. Mobile vs Desktop, expansion packs, daily PvE/PvP quests and so on, which sounded pretty encouraging.

I would watch out for the numerous websites/links offering Beta keys though. From what I can see/have heard, there's an awful lot of scammers out there taking advantage of people's desire to play this game. Like you I'm waiting for the EU Beta to open and have expressed my desire to do so via the official Blizzard website so that's the route I'd advise people to follow unless they want some dodgy viruses on their PC


----------



## Kylara (Dec 9, 2013)

hehe by "buy" I mean purchase card packs  hehehe

I was sad to find out that there has been a bug which means that accounts without a current license were not registering properly with the beta so had to re-opt into the beta and they have said that everyone who has opted in should be in the closed beta before the open beta starts 

Watching a tonne of the youtube vids on it, but man will I be happy if I get a key!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I saw/heard about that bug as well though it had probably been fixed before I signed up for the Beta anyway, being a relative latecomer to the game.

I spotted this which seems pretty legit as it's a major online review site for videogames, so feel free to sign up for a chance to win a key. I know I have 

We've got another 2500 Hearthstone keys to give away &bull; Blogs &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Dozmonic (Dec 10, 2013)

It is open to EU players and has been for some time

Edit: And you've got some smite to play before you get playing that, Christian!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate to rub it in (but will anyway) as I just got a Beta key from Blizzard for this game & spent the last 3 hours playing it. Soooo much fun


----------



## Colbey Frost (Jan 6, 2014)

Dozmonic said:


> It is open to EU players and has been for some time
> 
> Edit: And you've got some smite to play before you get playing that, Christian!


 
I'm already bored with HS, and Smite  been on LoL loads recently, though, really enjoying that.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jan 6, 2014)

And we never got to play a game of Smite! I did like LoL best of all the current mobas, but I prefer Smite for the lack of RSI following my dude around


----------



## Boaz (Apr 3, 2014)

I downloaded Hearthstone just to get the WoW mount.

I played roughly a dozen (maybe closer to twenty) games versus the AI.  I opened up all the extra cards for the Warrior and Hunter.  Then it took me about nine (give or take one) games against actual humans to get my three wins in order to receive my mount.


----------



## AdmiralGeezer (Jul 29, 2014)

This game hooks you fast if you are into card games mixed with RPG features. Also the design the have on monetization is great!


----------



## Rafellin (Jul 29, 2014)

Still learning Magic the Gathering. Don't need another TCG to distract me...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 30, 2014)

Boaz said:


> I downloaded Hearthstone just to get the WoW mount.
> 
> I played roughly a dozen (maybe closer to twenty) games versus the AI.  I opened up all the extra cards for the Warrior and Hunter.  Then it took me about nine (give or take one) games against actual humans to get my three wins in order to receive my mount.


 
It does seem like a lot of the really "bad" (novice) players have either moved on or people are taking advantage of the numerous deck-building guides and strategies available online now to make sure they aren't as easy to defeat as they were when it was still newly released.

There's new PvE content available now (Curse of Naxxramas) which is against the AI and gives you new cards if I can tempt you back though Boaz. The first wing is free (for now anyway) and the rest can be bought with in-game gold - which you'll get from daily quests or even just completing simple missions when first starting out (like defeating all hero types etc).



Rafellin said:


> Still learning Magic the Gathering. Don't need another TCG to distract me...


 
Funnily enough I avoided most TCG's for ages because of the complexity of the systems in Magic and others of it's ilk. I can't get right in my head the "land" cards as a resource and the card descriptions seem overly complicated too. By comparison I found Hearthstone incredibly easy to pick up and get to grips with. This may be a downside for a Magic player though if you're used to more complex systems.


----------



## VALIS13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Rafellin said:


> Still learning Magic the Gathering. Don't need another TCG to distract me...


 Played MTG for a number of years, anyone know how Hearthstone compares?


----------



## Michael Colton (Jul 30, 2014)

I keep hearing positive things about Hearthstone but I was unable to get Battle.net to successfully install it so I have not played it. But I have some very good friends with MTG experience that also enjoy Hearthstone.


----------



## JugoZille (Oct 28, 2014)

Did anyone play 'Star Admiral'? It is mobile Hearthstone in Space, with 3D ships instead of cards! Gameplay is very similar, with some twists.
I found it by accident and now I am addicted. No more Hearthstone atm. I really love SciFi. I like Fantasy, too, but there are sooo many Fantasy games and only a few nice scifi games (if you dont count all these generic scifi shooters).

If you like TCGs and SciFi, you should try it out! At least if you got an iOS device. The game is announced for Android, too. I dont know if a pc version is planned. Would be cool. I am not used to play on smartphones for a couple of hours. I think Star Admiral is even the first mobile game I have played for more than one hour. Well, for many more hours 

You can add me ingame: Jugo


----------



## Boaz (Nov 2, 2014)

WS, thanks for the info.  But if I sit for a quick game while I eat... I play Lux Delux.


----------

